# crestie feeding ledges



## bones34 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi i am after some crestie magnetic feeding ledges des any one make them or know where to get them??


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

A few on ebay from America. Gonna purchase some for myself because they would make my life so much better than trying to wedge a baby food jar lid in between the branches of my wood. The amount of times they have slipped out of my hand and spilled over the substrate would surprise you!

Small - Zoo Med Mushroom Ledge Small For reptiles and amphibians terrarium | eBay

Large - Zoo Med Mushroom Ledge (Large Size) | eBay

:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Try here. This is where i got mine from : victory:

MagNaturals


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

google magnaturals pet-tech its a american company but has some great stuff


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

Artisan said:


> Try here. This is where i got mine from : victory:
> 
> MagNaturals


its no good everything has been out of stock for months now


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> A few on ebay from America. Gonna purchase some for myself because they would make my life so much better than trying to wedge a baby food jar lid in between the branches of my wood. The amount of times they have slipped out of my hand and spilled over the substrate would surprise you!
> 
> Small - Zoo Med Mushroom Ledge Small For reptiles and amphibians terrarium | eBay
> 
> ...


Ta Da!


----------



## bones34 (Jan 15, 2012)

yep tried the magnat sight but sold out and dont think the zoo med ones are the same think its cheaper to make your own


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Zoo med does come with silicon adhesive. You could modify with a little bit of super glue and 2 x magnets.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

machine66 said:


> its no good everything has been out of stock for months now


 fair enough. I did get my stuff in 2011 so havent been on there in a while sorry :lol2:


----------



## bones34 (Jan 15, 2012)

yep thought that found a site that does the small ledge for 4.99 but the shipping cost was 24 quid:2thumb: what a joke a bloke on here made them but he seems to have vanished


----------



## iggy2011 (Nov 15, 2011)

just for the record if you ard going to order direct from pet tech the delivery time is soooooo slow i have now been waiting nearly a month for my stuff to arrive :devil::devil:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Easy enough to make yourself 

Polystyrene / grout / varnish and some magnets and you are away


----------

